# vBulletin Message



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I wanted to read some replies to the thread ´Moving to Barcelona´ but now I get this message instead. Has something happened?


Lolito, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

You are still a junior member that has made less than 5 posts on the site. There are some restrictions placed on new member accounts such not being able to post links, not having a profile page, not being able to use the Private Messaging facility. After you have made 5 posts we will look at upgrading your account to an Active Member status when all the restrictions will be lifted. 
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I wanted to read some replies to the thread ´Moving to Barcelona´ but now I get this message instead. Has something happened?
> 
> 
> Lolito, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> ...


we had to remove the thread - nothing you did though


----------

